# CPC-A looking for job in Spartanburg, SC



## roseann80@yahoo.com (Jan 9, 2012)

BRIDGET HAWKINS CPC-A
249 Waxberry Court
Boiling Springs, SC  29316
(864) 357-0619
roseann80@yahoo.com

PROFILE
Dedicated, service-focused professional seeking a transition into the Healthcare field as a Medical Billing Specialist.  

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS

•	Medical Terminology
•	Anatomy & Physiology
•	HIPAA Regulations
•	Facility Billing
•	Reimbursement Systems
•	Government & Third-Party Payers
•	Electronic Medical Records (EMR)
•	Managed Care (HMO, PPO & POS)
•	Insurance Claim Billing & Processing
•	Diagnosis Coding from Medical Records
•	Medical Office Procedures
•	Keyboarding & Word Processing
•	Medical Practice Management Systems
•	TRICARE, Medicare & Medicaid
•	MOSS & MEDISOFT
•	CPT- 4, HCPCS & ICD-9-CM


EDUCATION
Ultimate Medical Academy â€“ Tampa, FL							2011
Medical Billing & Coding Diploma
•	Certified CPC #1197360

CERTIFICATIONS
•	World of Medicare								1/2010
•	Understanding Remittance Advice for Professional Providers				3/2009
•	Uniform Billing (UB) â€“ 04								7/2008
•	CMS Form 1500									7/2008

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
Adidas â€“ Spartanburg, SC									1/11-Present
Production Associate
•	Scan clothes on production line
•	Quality control on each item
•	Producer of high volume â€“ 80, 000 pieces processed daily as a team
BMW â€“ Greer, SC									9/09-8/10
Production Associate
•	Worked on an assembly line to produce automobiles and adhered to strict schedules
Pizza Hut â€“ Lyman, SC									2/02-7/09
Restaurant General Manager
•	Managed daily operations, inventory control, labor costs, and enforced quality customer service

RELEVANT SKILLS
•	Strong background in customer service and operational support
•	Team focused and able to multi-task and work effectively with large volumes of information
•	Highly organized and capable of prioritizing workloads to meet deadlines
•	Front office skills with the ability to identify and resolve customer needs
•	Possess a thorough knowledge of modern clinical practices and procedures
•	Computer savvy and familiar with many systems and applications including MS Office Suite and MEDISOFT Proprietary Software


----------

